

Get used to a life of layoffs - throwaway1979
http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/25/opinion/matloff-hp-layoffs/index.html?hpt=hp_bn7

======
toemetoch
My dad used to work at a corp in the 80s that got most of their equipment from
HP. As a budding nerd I once got hold of one of their catalogues - an inch
thick and page after page of high-tech development kit: scopes, analysers,
workstations, picosecond pulse generators, ... you name it. It used to be
synonymous with quality. I cringed when I read the first jokes about printers
with webOS around the web some time ago. Still have that catalogue.

------
dibarra
I am still feeling burned by how quickly my zv6000 disintegrated. (And
anecdotally, how poorly they treated some of the people I know who had
malfunctioning laptops from bad nvidia gpus).

I'm not interested in buying HP products anymore, I'm sure that there are
people who feel similar. HP is not a brand that stands for quality in my eyes.

